# .
.

----------


## Leila

63.30       
63.30.1      
63.30.2         ,     
          ,   
63.30.3      
63.30.4

----------

.

----------


## ElenaSK

?

----------


## AVK

-   :Confused:     63.30 -   ,  ,

----------


## ElenaSK

> -      63.30 -   ,  ,


  .  ,   . 63.30  ,  ,        .   ,  ,    63.30.2  63.30.3    ?       ,     ?

----------


## AVK

-   ,   -   ,         -  , ,   - (     ) -    .     ,     63.30 -     .     ,         ,           .  ,    ,     .        !!!                ,    .      - .  .       ,     -     60.30.      ,   ,      ,     .         -   ,   .    .    .     .     -  -    ,   (    )    . ,  ?

----------


## ElenaSK

.   .        .      .     ,   .        ,  ,   ,            ,     ,    -.  -  .   .        .

----------


## AVK

> ,  ,   ,            .


    ,    -   ,       (       ).

  -   ,       .    ,  .   ,       

: ,350000,,, ,, ,90,,
: 861 262-37-30
: 2308022804 : 230801001
  : u23@r23.nalog.ru

: http://www.r23.nalog.ru

,  ,     ,               -   - 2014   ....    -?       ?  ?

----------


## Leila

.      ,  :
63.30    
  :
*-     ()* 
-    ()
-  , -
-            
( .  1/2007 ,  .    22.11.2007 N 329-)

----------


## AVK

11.07.2008 N -6-6/488@




            .
    1          22.11.2007 N 329- "       1/2007         029-2001 ( . 1),       029-2007 ( . 1.1)          034-2007 ( 2002)" ( -  329-)       029-2007 ( . 1.1) ( -  . 1.1)    1  2008     1  2011          029-2001 ( . 1) ( -  . 1).
  ,    ""  . 1, :
"      ,  :
-      ,     ; 
-           ; 
-    ,       ; 
-           ; 
-        ; 
-           ,      ,   ; 
-                 .".
,    ""  . 1.1, :
"  029-2007 ( . 1.1)      ,  :
-           ; 
-        .".
*                                  .
                           029-2001 ( . 1),        6  2001  N 454-  01.01.2003,    ()        .
 ,        ,                 029-2007 ( . 1.1),                 08.08.2001 N 129- .*
..

----------


## Leila

?
     :
63.30   
            :
          -          
          ()
          -    ()
          -  ,  -

----------


## AVK

,      ,       -   ,     ?     ,      .

----------


## ElenaSK

> ,      ,       -   ,     ?     ,      .


        .           2001   2007 ?           ?  :Wink:  , ,   . 
AVK,    ,     .     .    ,      .            ,       .    .

----------


## AVK

2001 ,       11.07.2008 N -6-6/488@
     2001  2007       .
*(  " )*   2001 :
63.30       
            :
          -          
          ()
          -    ()
          -  ,  - 
63.30.1      
63.30.2         ,     
          ,   
63.30.3      
63.30.4      
63.4        
63.40       
            :
          -     -   ,
           -     

          -     ,    

          -       (
               )
          -      
          -          ,
                  (      
           )
          -   
          -     ( ) 
           ( )
          -         ,    ..

             ,   ,    ,
             ..
             :
          -  , . 64.12
          - ,        
          , . 67.20

*(  " )*   2007 :
63.30       
            :
          -          
          ()
          -    ()
          -  , -
*          -     

( .  1/2007 ,  .  
 22.11.2007 N 329-)*
63.30.1      
63.30.2         ,     
          ,   
63.30.3      
63.30.4      
63.4        
63.40       
            :
          -    -    ,
          -      

          -     
          -      ,   

          -               
          (      )
          -      
          -          ,
                   (     
           )
          -   
          -      (  )
            ( )
          -           ,  ..

            ,   ,     ,
             ..
             :
          -  , . 64.12
          - ,        
          , . 67.20
*( .  1/2007 ,  .  
 22.11.2007 N 329-)
*

  ,      .
     ,    .

----------


## ElenaSK

,   .

----------


## ElenaSK

AVK,    .  ,    .    ,   ,   .

----------


## AviaNavigator

,    ...

----------


## ElenaSK

1  2007 ,    .

----------

!    ?   ?    ? 
   ?     ,   ?
 !   ,  !

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ?     ,   ?


     .

----------


## ElenaSK

,   -  ,          ()           .

----------

> 63.30       
> 63.30.1      
> 63.30.2         ,     
>           ,   
> 63.30.3      
> 63.30.4


!!!

----------


## Sergey79

nr()ru
    ,      .

----------

66.03   
:
-   ,     :   ;    , ;   ;  ; ,    ,   ;     ;      
66.03.1   
:
-   ,                    ,     
 :
- ,        , . 75.12 -      ...

----------


## Lisao

,    ,     ,   (),  ,   (          ) -      (  ,            (   ),    50%   ,  ( ).    ,          ?

----------

